# Eurekazone Saw Guide



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

After using several different homemade saw guides and some different manufactured saw guides, Veritas, and some clamping guides. I decided to try one of Eurekazone saw guides. After reviewing their site and forum tracksawguideforum.com I thought it would be worth a try.

I have to say I was skeptical, I like to try my tools out before I purchase them. After a talk with Dino, though he said he would return all my money if I was not satisfied.

Well I ordered and received in the mail. When I first opened the package I liked the feel and look of the guide, definitely industrial quality. After I unpacked and attached saw guide per instructions and used to make some cuts, I have to say this guide is one of the best I have ever used. Straight accurate cuts every time. I have since done some projects with this guide and have to say this is one of my most used tools now behind my impact driver and hammer. The uses for it are almost endless. It is not simply a guide but a woodworking system.

I also ordered the cabinet maker, router guide and circle maker but have not tried these yet to comment, but the materials and fit and finish are all high quality. Will post some more once I use the attachments more.

Rating 10/10

Larry


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

They do have a great system. The only disadvantage is that you lose quite a bit of your depth of cut (due to the rail thickness). 

One note, the companies representatives have caused a lot of trouble on other forums. There are a couple that have banned or blocked them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review and I'll be interested in the router guide review, too.




mwhafner said:


> One note, the companies representatives have caused a lot of trouble on other forums. There are a couple that have banned or blocked them.



Wow! Wonder why.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwhafner*
> _One note, the companies representatives have caused a lot of trouble on other forums. There are a couple that have banned or blocked them._
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, they seem to be looking for an argument with anyone that offers the slightest bit of criticism of their product. Their participation is a running joke at the JLC forum (ie, don't respond to anything thing they post, or the thread is hijacked). 

Regardless, they have some really neat videos on YouTube - http://www.youtube.com/eurekazone

Disclaimer -I do want to note that I am in no way associated with Eurekazone. I have used their saw track setup in the past, and seen their videos, etc. I don't, nor have I ever, owned one of their products.


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

mwhafner said:


> They do have a great system. The only disadvantage is that you lose quite a bit of your depth of cut (due to the rail thickness).


Yes thats true, the system is designed for sheet goods mostly, but I bought a Makita 5008 MGA and put a 8 1/2 blade on it and I can cut up to 1 3/4" depth.

Nice thing about the 5008 I can still run the less expensive 7 1/4 blades on it as well

Some of the guys are using a 10 1/4 circular saw and can cut up to 3"and since it rides on a track, weight is not an issue.

The other thing that is pretty amazing is I have a factory 24 tooth blade on the 5008 and there is no chip out or burn marks, I get almost glue up quality edges. I have also cut linoleum for a spiral staircase and arborite to make some counters and all get the same clean, no chip out edges.

Have even left my contractor table saw behind a few times, because the edge guide can replace so many thing a table saw does and is way lighter. Going to do install a laminate floor tomorrow and am going to use my track guide to make all my rip cuts on the laminate.

Larry:icon_smile:


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> The other thing that is pretty amazing is I have a factory 24 tooth blade on the 5008 and there is no chip out or burn marks, I get almost glue up quality edges. I have also cut linoleum for a spiral staircase and arborite to make some counters and all get the same clean, no chip out edges.
> 
> Have even left my contractor table saw behind a few times, because the edge guide can replace so many thing a table saw does and is way lighter. Going to do install a laminate floor tomorrow and am going to use my track guide to make all my rip cuts on the laminate.
> 
> Larry:icon_smile:


It is amazing how much difference the little splinter guard strips help. I would put the cut quality from my Festool TS55 up against anyone's tablesaw. Even the thin veneer ply you get at the home centers doesn't chip or tearout. 

I don't know if they have a video showing the ability to edge-joint boards using the rail, but I will gladly point to you to tutorial using the Festool system. It should work equally well with the Eureka system. 

I am very interested to hear how you like the Cabinet Maker. I have the Festool equivalent, and they are great for repeat cuts. It is a little cumbersome to use for one or two cuts.


----------



## dino makropoulos (Jan 5, 2010)

mwhafner said:


> It is amazing how much difference the little splinter guard strips help.
> 
> *Hi guys.
> I like to keep the history and record straight and honest.
> ...


Another invention by a small American company.
The F-Gang again and again.
We don't need this. We can do the same with a story stick.
( A truck-load of story sticks???)...hence the start of the "fights"

Don't buy from eurekazone. If the owner dies you're stuck with no replacement parts. ( that was posted in a EU forum by Pro-F-poster)

Few years later, ( after copied by Festool) the same "stupid" eurekazone inventions are the best Festool innovations and sellers.

We don't pay or offering free tools for favorable posts and reviews.
But we reserve the right to defend our ideas and tools, from paid and professional posters that they control the forums.
Even the US Federal trade commissioners thing that we must put an end to this type of "anti-competition marketing" and paid ( fake) reviews. 

It was easy to let others do the talking for us and offer free tools, $$$ and vacations but this is against our believes.



This is a nice forum and that was my first? and last post here.
Not to start a fight but to clear the record.

Thanks.
Your Carpenter Friend
Dino
Eurekazone Inc.
732-259-9984...
If you like to learn more....

Edit to add.
This is where we stand on reviews and comparisons.
I removed 2 posts from the same thread because the posters/users was pro-ezsmart but had never used another system to compare with real facts from both and more sides...
The good news is that more and more companies are getting into the track saw systems and the real users will benefit from many new, unique and safe ways to work.
Good for our main goal that is to make woodworking better and safer.
The "Dead Wood Concept" is better off without a monopoly but at the same time we have to prove, support and defend the concept that is good for the society. 6 years without any accident reported, yet,
the concept works. Thanks to real users with great ideas.
This is eurekazone and not what "some others" are trying to define us.


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

I share the enthusiasm that Larry shows for the Eurekazone products. I have been using them for about 4 years and have thoroughly enjoyed adapting them for use in my cabinet shop. My unisaws, panel saw, and job site table saws are gone and their functions are now being performed by the EZ products. Using the rail like Larry is talking about is nice but I also have rails installed on tables. In fact some of my tables are equipped with unifences (yes, the same fence used on a lot of the Delta table saws). That makes setting the width or length for a cut just as easy as a table saw.

Health problems led me to the Eurekazone system as I was looking for an easier way to do woodworking. Not only did I find an easier way to work, but I also found a faster, safer way to work.


Burt


----------



## Talbert McMullin (Jun 10, 2012)

I know about the dirty tricks pulled by the Festool gang. Imagine, a huge German company that is afraid of a tiny American company named Eurekazone. So Eurekazone goes out and builds a better product for a fraction of the price. Well, well, well...after the Festool "stunts" I would never ever buy one of their products. I will continue to use Eurekazone and hope that the US Government runs Festool out of the country. We don't need those clowns peddling their stuff over here. And trust me, I will tell everyone I know.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Talbert McMullin said:


> I know about the dirty tricks pulled by the Festool gang. Imagine, a huge German company that is afraid of a tiny American company named Eurekazone. So Eurekazone goes out and builds a better product for a fraction of the price. Well, well, well...after the Festool "stunts" I would never ever buy one of their products. I will continue to use Eurekazone and hope that the US Government runs Festool out of the country. We don't need those clowns peddling their stuff over here. And trust me, I will tell everyone I know.


What is this Festool gang you speak of, and why are we bringing back two year old threads for this dribble?

The only "gang" that I see is Dino and his lackeys. The only dirty tricks occur when anytime someone draws a comparison between Dino's product and Festool, and they are definitely not from Festool.

For the record, I am in no way associated with Festool. I simply own a few of their tools. I have never received any form of compensation from any tool manufacturer, and simply offer my opinion based on my experiences and research.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Talbert McMullin said:


> I know about the dirty tricks pulled by the Festool gang. Imagine, a huge German company that is afraid of a tiny American company named Eurekazone. So Eurekazone goes out and builds a better product for a fraction of the price. Well, well, well...after the Festool "stunts" I would never ever buy one of their products. I will continue to use Eurekazone and hope that the US Government runs Festool out of the country. We don't need those clowns peddling their stuff over here. And trust me, I will tell everyone I know.


I have heard of festool, have one of their sanders, it is almost 20 yrs of and the best I ever had. Never heard of Eurekazone, bit of it is all you say it is I'd lve to know more.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mwhafner said:


> What is this Festool gang you speak of, and why are we bringing back two year old threads for this dribble?
> 
> The only "gang" that I see is Dino and his lackeys. The only dirty tricks occur when anytime someone draws a comparison between Dino's product and Festool, and they are definitely not from Festool.
> 
> For the record, I am in no way associated with Festool. I simply own a few of their tools. I have never received any form of compensation from any tool manufacturer, and simply offer my opinion based on my experiences and research.


I suspect that someone from Eurekazone saw this thread and did not notice the original date. They then decided to blast Festool. Please notice that this was their first post.

George


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I suspect that someone from Eurekazone saw this thread and did not notice the original date. They then decided to blast Festool. Please notice that this was their first post.
> 
> George


I agree. A classic thread troll. One of those "dirty tricks" they speak of.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I suspect that someone from Eurekazone saw this thread and did not notice the original date. They then decided to blast Festool. Please notice that this was their first post.
> 
> George


I noticed that too. Still they have not got in touch with me to advise me of these 'superior' tools.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dino makropoulos (Jan 5, 2010)

mwhafner said:


> What is this Festool gang you speak of, .


an army of paid miss informers, reviewers and innocent followers.
enough facts that the FTC agreed with me and the new rules of promoting and pushing products in the internet is now much better.

$10.000.00 fine per incident if the member/reviewer/pusher don't provide a clear disclosure.

Like: I received free tools from Company F and in return...
here is my review of the latest and greatest.
never mind that some are copied from a smaller US company that don't provide free tools for fake reviews... ( stupidly honest?)
btw, don't buy anything from a small US company.
If the owner dies, you get stuck without replacement parts..... 


Do you like some links with facts? 
I have enough records for a book.

btw, nothing to worry if the owner dies.
Eurekazone is not a small company any longer
and I'm not the only owner.


*the truth must be told* and one major reason of our economy
going the wrong way is the reality where many small US inventors have to "fight" against many LARGE EU and US companies.

thanks
ycf dino
eurekazone.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

dino makropoulos said:


> an army of paid miss informers, reviewers and innocent followers.
> enough facts that the FTC agreed with me and the new rules of promoting and pushing products in the internet is now much better.
> 
> $10.000.00 fine per incident if the member/reviewer/pusher don't provide a clear disclosure.
> ...


If you want to leave a link to your site I'd love to check it out

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"facts"without backup, such as links, are not facts.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube*



DaveTTC said:


> If you want to leave a link to your site I'd love to check it out
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXV2XJTwn9Y


Thanks for the link

Interesting concept

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

